# 1st ABT'S and Qview



## rp ribking (Mar 29, 2010)

japs were stuffed w/cream cheese and beef lil' smokies and wrapped w/bacon. I used briquettes and hickory chunks. I'll have to make these every time I smoke now. The were delicious.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like they came out great!


----------



## blue (Mar 29, 2010)

Thats the way I do them (minus the toothpicks).  I also like to mix some hot sauce in the cream cheese for 1/2 of them.

Great looking tudrs!


----------



## kremco (Mar 29, 2010)

Those smell..I mean look awsome. My wife was thinking about one of those pans for doing veggies out camping...ABTs are veggies...right.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 29, 2010)

Some mighty tasty looking abts


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 29, 2010)

I bet your hooked now!


----------



## bottomline (Mar 29, 2010)

Man, they look awesome!!


----------



## rp ribking (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, I am hooked now. I might leave some of the seeds in next time. I did feel a burn after my 8th one.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 29, 2010)

They look great     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    that usually how i make mine as well only I mix some 4 cheese shredded blend in with the cream cheese and I only use toothpicks when I have to


----------



## fire it up (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like you partially cooked your bacon before wrapping, I have found that is the best way to get your bacon crispy by the time the ABTs are ready.

They look great, nice job on your first!


----------



## culturedhick (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks GREAT 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It should be against the law to post pics like that while I am at work and can't have any 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

Alan


----------



## rp ribking (Mar 29, 2010)

Yea, fried the bacon for a very short time.

Thanks RP


----------

